# Pink cockatiel and Willow loves her daddy



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Since I had such depressing news yesterday and this cheered me a little today I thought I would share.

Baretta really likes her new toy. Guess what color it is?! 














































And here is Willow preening my hubby. He says he doesn't like it but...




























Sorry for the blurriness, I really need a good camera!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AWWW...it wouldn't happen to be a pink toy would it? lol that's so cute!

He may say he doesn't like it but he certainly doesn't look like he's in any pain there. Looks like he doesn't mind one bit!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep, pink! It's not real clear from the pics but she was pink from nares to toes!

And yes, he loves it, he just likes to complain


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha! Howw cuttee. Pink cockatiel.  And Jay does not look tortured at all.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I wish you could see how pink she really is, the pictures just don't do it justice.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha. I know what you mean. Blanc rubbed his WHOLE BODY on an edible calcium perch. I now have a yellow instead of a white bird and I can't get good a pic of it to save my life. lol.


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

SO CUTE! She is loving on your hubby


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw, your little pink Easter birdie.  Just like a pink peep.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh the joys of a white bird lol

I had a pink vitamin bell in the cage but after weeks of having a pick bird I took it out lol


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Pink not pick lol


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Harleysgirl, I know what you mean! She took a bath today and I thought it would help but she just looked even more pink wet lol!


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Awww that is so funny! Lovely pictures too.
Elwood got at the chalks on my desk & had multicoloured feathers so had to have a serious misting.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww very cute


----------

